
Estonia will block the certificates of 760 000 ID cards - ksmsjm
http://id.ee/index.php?id=30519&read=38341
======
Tomte
They tell people to update their certificates, but their servers have been
constantly overloaded.

I've tried dozens of times over the last three days, zo no avail.

